#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  Pattaya live sex play video and pics from the beach

## dirtydog

FOREIGNERS ENGAGE IN BLATANT FOREPLAY ON PATTAYA BEACH
Currently, certain Europeans are not creating a very good impression of themselves around the world. In the past few months, a German couple were caught having sex in an Ayutthia temple and a British couple were prosecuted for having sex on a beach in Dubai. The latest incident happened on Pattaya Beach Road, in full view of the police station, on January 8, 2009, where a Slavic-looking couple were captured on video, engaging in blatant sexual foreplay. 

The first time spectators became aware of the couple's sexual antics was around 2.00 am, on 8 January. A crowd had apparently gathered in the vicinity of Pattaya police station on the Beach Road. Reporters quickly picked up on the attraction and being ready armed, immediately began to take video footage and photos of a Farang couple, engaging in foreplay. The woman was younger than the man and they were obviously drunk and had started some heavy petting. They seemed to realize that people were watching, but were apparently oblivious, not bothering to stop or even cover themselves.

After putting on a show for about 10 minutes, with a steadily growing audience, they were seen leaving the beach and going under a tree where they started to take their pants off and were apparently going to have sex. At this juncture a plain-clothed policeman rushed over to tell them to get back to their hotel and informed them that it was illegal to have sex in a public place. They became angry and started shouting, but finally put their pants back on and got on a Song taew.

Police said there had been a few similar cases that had happened lately in the same area; a fact which can be endorsed by PDN, which has already run an article about the attraction of the beach to sexual artists. Police are currently trying to be strict about this kind of behaviour. Some of the Thai people, who had nevertheless been observing, told reporters that even though Pattaya has a reputation for being a sex venue, people, irrespective of their nationality, should respect the law and show a modicum of decorum. Some Thais became quite vehement in their voiced opinions, saying such people were no better than animals.

FOREIGNERS ENGAGE IN BLATANT FOREPLAY ON PATTAYA BEACH : Pattaya Daily News

Take a seat my darling.



Nobody can see us.



How does this feel?



My oh my.



Lets go and have a shag.



Pattaya, the fun town.

----------


## witbaas

From Russia With Love?

----------


## EmperorTud

> Some Thais became quite vehement in their voiced opinions, saying such people were no better than animals.


An oft expressed sentiment about foreigners.

----------


## Scandinavian

Pattaya is the sex/trash capital of the world...this incident doesn't surprise me at all.

----------


## klongmaster

Was shown live on Ch7 TV just now...with the naughty bits pixulated of course...

----------


## dirtydog

> Was shown live on Ch7 TV just now.


You mean they are still at it  :Smile: 






> Pattaya is the sex/trash capital of the world


This *link* may open your eyes.

----------


## Loombucket

> Some of the Thai people, who had nevertheless been observing....


I would love to have overheard some of their comments, or the ones they made to friends afterwards.

----------


## Redrum

That bird he's with is well worth one.

----------


## Lynn

I think it is foolish to have sex in an open area as there are so many thing that could happen... one of them is being seen and photographed, not to mention being put on a forum. Hope he really is a tourist and not a married local.

----------


## navynine

Get real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Its 2am

----------


## Rigger

I have seen a Thai woman mastabate in public on the streets of pattaya, she was at it for a good 10 mins and was on some sort of drugs as she was spitting at people as they walked past. Gave me a good woody anyway

----------


## Redrum

^

Something about too much rep & all that

----------


## baldrick

> Some Thais became quite vehement in their voiced opinions, saying such people were no better than animals.


so I wonder what these same Thais have to say about the footage on the news last night from Prachinburi - surveillance cameras captured a thai male shooting a security guard in the stomach and then his girlfriend in the head before riding off on his motocycle.

----------


## WujouMao

> Some of the Thai people, who had nevertheless been observing, told reporters that even though Pattaya has a reputation for being a sex venue, people, irrespective of their nationality, should respect the law and show a modicum of decorum.


Repect the law? am i hearing right? so what about prostitution then? i thought that was illigeal in Thailand. And all these people are doing is having some drunken hanky panky. mind you, i think down a dark alley would be better

----------


## benbaaa

Was there a time in Pattaya when foreigners *didn't* behave badly?

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Thai woman mastabate in public on the streets of pattaya





> she was spitting at people as they walked past.


Not really the take home to meet your mum kinda girl then. :Smile:

----------


## DaffyDuck

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> Some Thais became quite vehement in their voiced opinions, saying such people were no better than animals.
> 
> 
> so I wonder what these same Thais have to say about the footage on the news last night from Prachinburi - surveillance cameras captured a thai male shooting a security guard in the stomach and then his girlfriend in the head before riding off on his motocycle.


Why? That was a perfectly civilized way to behave -- I mean, he used a gun and all that. Now, using a wooden club, now that would have been like an animal.

Plus, I'm sure thai male went off to make merit right afterwards. Civilized, I tell'ya.

----------


## English Noodles

> I mean, he used a gun and all that. Now, using a wooden club, now that would have been like an animal.


How many animals have you seen using wooden clubs?

----------


## Jack meoff

Good to see she was holding on to her carrier bag as she stradled him. with all them robbers on that beach.

----------


## kmart

Q: Whats the difference between a Russky bird and a Kitkat?

A: You only get four fingers in a Kitkat.

----------


## nidhogg

> I have seen a Thai woman mastabate in public on the streets of pattaya, she was at it for a good 10 mins and was on some sort of drugs as she was spitting at people as they walked past. Gave me a good woody anyway


Good God.

----------


## dirtydog

> I have *seen* a Thai woman mastabate in public on the streets of pattaya, she was at it for a good 10 mins


You use the word "seen", then mention she was at it for 10 minutes, probably the word "watched" would be more appropiate  :Smile:

----------


## enoch wasright

but he watched and wanked !

----------


## Rigger

> Originally Posted by Rigger
> 
> I have *seen* a Thai woman mastabate in public on the streets of pattaya, she was at it for a good 10 mins
> 
> 
> You use the word "seen", then mention she was at it for 10 minutes, probably the word "watched" would be more appropiate


Yes I found it very interesting.
I dont see what the big deal is, I myself have shaged on many of the beaches all over Thailand and even throw in a 4 wheeled motorcycle now and then to make it interesting

----------


## Muadib

I can deduce that none of you have been to New Orleans during Mardi Gras... Open doorways, hoods of cars, on the bar, etc... Nothing will ever shock me again...

----------


## Thormaturge

"Slav to Love"  one of my favourite songs.   :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

> "Slav to Love" one of my favourite songs.


Oh, very good.

----------

